# ********



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if anyone else is having problems getting into ******** tonight? I can't get on with my laptop or mobile and it's driving me nuts!!!

Thanks, Tina xx


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

im just getting a blank page now - it worked fine this afternoon but not now


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

yh had trouble earlier think they r changing it all over just keep trying u will get in in the end althou its still not showing me my msg's prop x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i tried to get in but no joy


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I have just managed to get in. It's such a pain when they keep changing **    Hope you are all able to get in soon. To scared to log out of ** in case I can't get back in   xxx


----------

